# Not political, maybe President Obama is just



## Torch (Jul 10, 2009)

like the rest of us guys.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 10, 2009)

Brilliant! I notice Sarko is getting a good eyeful too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2009)

Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder if Michelle has seen this one.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 10, 2009)

It's the Stimulus for his Package!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 10, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> I wonder if Michelle has seen this one.



If she has, I'm sure he'll get the same response as any other guy the world over...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't blame a guy for looking. That's a nice specimen.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 10, 2009)

Just remember..... you can't go to jail for what you're thinking !!

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 10, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Just remember..... you can't go to jail for what you're thinking !!
> 
> Charles



And for that, I am truly thankful!


----------



## Amsel (Jul 10, 2009)

I know he just didn't!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just saw the video of it, and the pic is quite deceiving. Obama didnt even look at her.

Sarkozy on the other hand .......


----------



## parsifal (Jul 10, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Just remember..... you can't go to jail for what you're thinking !!
> 
> Charles



Charles

Can you tell that to my wife please


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2009)

Sarkozy is probably saying "HA! my wife is better!"


----------

